# Roof measurements with imagery? Pictometry or Xactimate?



## DAKennedy (Feb 9, 2011)

For several years I've used Pictometry to measure roofs that I want to estimate using Exactimat. I've even ordered a few of their roof reports when I don't want to do it myself. (I like them better than others.). I've heard about Exactimate's picture roof tool -- you pay them an extra five bucks or so and they let you measure on pictures of the roof. Anybody know much about this? Does it work? I've heard different information from people about the pictures Exactimate uses.  Some say its Pictometry, others say Google. And then someone told me Exactimate has their own private supply from satellites. Can't get any info from their web site.  Anyone know whether they really have good pictures I can measure from?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Da, from what i have heard they use pictometry's photos. I know that Bings photos are getting alot better in aerial view and i checked some in your area that were pretty good http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlM...2UxOS41ODcwMDY4OTMxMTc0JTdlMTY4LjcyMDg1NTcxMw==
one problem with bing is it does not let you zoom in very far so what i do is zoom in as close as i can... then i adjust my browser zoom to 200% then i take my screen shot. if you have windows 7 it has a great tool in it called snip tool that lets you crop your screen in seconds.

since you are already using aerial images for drawing you might want to check out my ipad app thread or my website at www.anymonkey.ca which is not fully operational yet but will be soon... my app is set to launch Jan 1st and i am currently working on some how to demos which i will be making available in the next week or two

Ken


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I've only got xactremodel, I don't think this feature is available with my version but I thought it was more than $5 when I saw it a few months back.


----------

